# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  S1 gewricht

## hannienoordveld

heb al 6weken pijn aan linker heup vooral met lopen maar nu ook al als ik te lang recht op zit volgens de dokters en therapeut is het het si gewricht maar na al die weken zou het dus minder moeten worden maar heb nu last in mijn hele onderrug kan niet langer dan 10minuten lopen dan steken er messen in lijkt wel
niets helpt ook geen pillen heb al van alles gepobeert kan allleen beetje fietsen en lig veel op bed wie heeft ook deze klachten en hoe kom ik er van af

----------

